# nec code



## denis (Nov 6, 2007)

nce code is it against code to put a light switch in a closet


----------



## BryanMD (Dec 31, 2007)

denis said:


> nce code is it against code to put a light switch in a closet


The real code Q is whether it is ok to put the light there.


----------



## denis (Nov 6, 2007)

*lights*

i know the nec codes on lights in a closet but not light switches inside or out side the closet


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Denis, so far you have asked two VERY simple questions that ANY "electrician" should/would know. 
What's the story???


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

EVERYONE had a first day on job. There was a time that NONE of us knew this stuff.

Yes, it's OK to put a light switch in a closet.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeah but 480, is it really cool to come here and ask extremely basic questions? 
I think it is the job of the J-man or supervisor to answer this stuff in the field. Or better yet, school.

I suspect denis is embellishing his profile a bit.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Yeah but 480, is it really cool to come here and ask extremely basic questions?
> I think it is the job of the J-man or supervisor to answer this stuff in the field. Or better yet, school.
> 
> I suspect denis is embellishing his profile a bit.


 
There are many of us that don't do resi and would have to look that up or ask. I kind of remember one jurisdiction where it depended on the square footage of the closet.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> Yeah but 480, is it really cool to come here and ask extremely basic questions?
> I think it is the job of the J-man or supervisor to answer this stuff in the field. Or better yet, school.
> 
> I suspect denis is embellishing his profile a bit.



I find it humorous that you think he's embellishing "electrician"

but I do have to agree, I don't think it would be that hard to ask either the foreman on a job or the boss as it were, or even I know this is gonna sound crazy but check the code book!!!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Who's to say the question came up at work? Maybe he's reading a book and got to thinking.....


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Who's to say the question came up at work? Maybe he's reading a book and got to thinking.....


good point


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

As long as it isn't post #1 and go something like: "I have an arc welder that I need to run on an extension cord 300' from my garage that works off the front porch lite switch and I need to size the new three phase breaker for it this weekend"

I love the guys that can't read the rules here.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Guys, please don't get me wrong. I'm not trying to be a prick, it's the same as Random describes, this guy asked two questions and both were very basic things. Even a commercial guy would at least know where to find this stuff in the code book.

It's pretty obvious that we do get quite a few new "members" who can't comprehend the site rules for signing up.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Guys, please don't get me wrong. I'm not trying to be a prick, it's the same as Random describes, this guy asked two questions and both were very basic things. Even a commercial guy would at least know where to find this stuff in the code book.
> 
> It's pretty obvious that we do get quite a few new "members" who can't comprehend the site rules for signing up.


I don't think anybody thinks your being too harsh. I haven't been a member here long and get totally ticked at the new sign ins that ask questions most home owners would have a clue about. So I can see how it would get to a moderator easily.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> As long as it isn't post #1 and go something like: "I have an arc welder that I need to run on an extension cord 300' from my garage that works off the front porch lite switch and I need to size the new three phase breaker for it this weekend" I love the guys that can't read the rules here.


Really like your comeback.

But I do have my own question here:

At the end of that same 300' cord, I want to run an air compressor. It is only a 120 volt horse and a half.

Why won't it start? I've returned it twice to HD. Their return policy is good . .


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

HighWirey said:


> Really like your comeback.
> 
> But I do have my own question here:
> 
> ...


Maybe the switch for the lite is bad, you'd have to ask mdsunk, I hear he has all the right answers.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

The compressor is only 1 1/2HP? I thought it was one of those 6HP ones that 'runs on standard house current'! 

Talk about advertising run amok! If I could figure out how to get 6HP out of a 20 amp 120V circuit, I bet I wouldn't be building air compressors. 

Sorry, misleading advertising really irritates me.

Rob


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

denis said:


> nce code is it against code to put a light switch in a closet


 

"NCE"-- Electrician (profile)--- You folks scare me !
I'm with Speedy. Too basic to ignor.
Apprentice.. Ya, Ask away... Even the newbees ask good questions.
This one.. 1st day on the job? Don't think so. 2 weeks into it they would have run into it.

Commercial or residential.


----------



## jrclen (Oct 23, 2007)

On 11-5-2007:
i would like to find out can i put a light switch next to a sink

Denis is having a heck of a time with switches.


----------



## Old lectrician (Dec 27, 2007)

Maybe the boss needs to put him wiring receptacles for a while.


----------



## heyhi (Jun 25, 2008)

Whats going on here????Im sure there was a time when u guys had stupid questions. Ive been in this trade 5 years,and im starting to see more and more cornballs as the time passes...maybe its becuase of how the nec is worded.....He took time out of his day to join this forum like all of us and learn like all of us.So how bout u give him some credit.Besides we are electricians not doctors.Just remember if ur not ur own boss ur making chump change ,so next time ur gonna judge some one look at ur self. Any way the answer is yes u can put a switch in a closet but the light can not be incadescent,becuase of the heat they produce.Use a florecent.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

heyhi said:


> Whats going on here????Im sure there was a time when u guys had stupid questions. Ive been in this trade 5 years,and im starting to see more and more cornballs as the time passes...maybe its becuase of how the nec is worded.....He took time out of his day to join this forum like all of us and learn like all of us.So how bout u give him some credit.Besides we are electricians not doctors.Just remember if ur not ur own boss ur making chump change ,so next time ur gonna judge some one look at ur self. Any way the answer is yes u can put a switch in a closet but the light can not be incadescent,becuase of the heat they produce.Use a florecent.


 

You mean "Fluorescent" and "Incandescent".


----------



## surfbh (Jun 1, 2008)

heyhi said:


> Whats going on here????Im sure there was a time when u guys had stupid questions. Ive been in this trade 5 years,and im starting to see more and more cornballs as the time passes...maybe its becuase of how the nec is worded.....He took time out of his day to join this forum like all of us and learn like all of us.So how bout u give him some credit.Besides we are electricians not doctors.Just remember if ur not ur own boss ur making chump change ,so next time ur gonna judge some one look at ur self. Any way the answer is yes u can put a switch in a closet but the light can not be incadescent,becuase of the heat they produce.Use a florecent.


According to DA CODE and I've only been in the trade 1.5 years, you can put an incadescent light in a closet as long as it is of the types permitted.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

The type of fixture installed in a closet only matters if it is a *clothes *closet.

There are no NEC restrictions on other closets.

However, I apply the clothes closet limitations to all closets - just because it is sometimes not clear, and also to CYA.


----------

